# (Aporte) Plugin para ver iconos de apk en windows



## error (Ago 3, 2017)

Descomprimen el archivo, copian la carpeta Visualizador De Apk 2015 en la ruta: C:\Windows\System32 (recomiendo utilizar copiador por defecto por problemas de seguridad) luego ejecutan como administrador el archivo install.bat, en la ventana cmd tiene que aparecer: Se registraron correctamente los tipos
Done!.

Aclaración: Es necesario tener instalado framework 4.5 
 Bueno espero les sea de utilidad.


----------



## vergueta (Feb 27, 2018)

Excelente. Probado en windows 10, no es necesario copiar nada solo ejecutar como administrador el archivo install.bat y despues el restart_explorer.bat.


----------



## Elier (Abr 23, 2019)

no se porque no me sale


----------

